# [HPCC] Cluster Beowulf con nodos semi-diskless

## koyo

Hola a todos.

Estoy tratando de montar un pequeño cluster beowulf para tratar de conseguirlo estoy siguiendo el tutorial que escribio  Harald Roeck y que lo podemos encontrar en la siguiente URL www.cs.uni-salzburg.at/~hroeck/documents/bwp4.pdf. En esta guia Roeck monta un cluster con nodos que se inican mediante PXE. En el tutorial se utilzian los discos duros que tienen los nodos para crear SWAP, un espacio para VAR y TMP.  En la guia se dan unos pasos pero estos no funcionan, en varios post del foro y sitios web se muestra como hacer algo similar, crear un ramdisk. Realmente esta ultima opcion no me llama mucho la atencion.

A cualquier persona que me pueda dar una indicacion de como utilizar estos discos duros locales en un ambiente NFSroot como alternativa a RAMdisk muchisimas gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, no termino de entender tu pregunta. Para un entorno híbrido que use parte del sistema de archivos desde el servidor por NFS y otro la otra parte desde los discos locales, basta con editar tu fstab y definir el comportamiento que necesites desde allí.

No tengo experiencia montando clusters pero si en lo que hace a nodos diskless así que si me das un poco mas de información veo que puedo aportar.

Salud!

----------

## koyo

Hola Inodoro_Pereyra.

La idea es que la imagen nfs monte el contenido de var en una partición que existe en cada nodo y que esta tenga permisos de escritura. Es esto posible? He modificado el fstab para que monte tanto las unidades NFS como las locales. Pero el sistema ignora los discos locales y monta un sistema en solo lectura.

Espero que me puedas colaborar.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Jeje, bienvenido al club, después de haberme quemado los libros durante bastante tiempo, por puro prueba y error terminé descubriendo el por que de este comportamiento, lo explico un poco mejor en esta entrada de mi blog, pero básicamente:

```
kernel /gentoo-2.6.32 ip=dhcp rw root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.0.1:/diskless/mediacenter
```

Notesé: ip=dhcp rw root=/dev/nfs que es lo que hace toda la magia.

A ver si es eso.

Salud!

----------

